# Dog thread



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Been a most fantastic season so far!!! almost to easy it seems. i hope everyone has been having a great season with the amount of birds around!!!

anyhow lets see some pics of the real work horses! my dog loves it!!!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

gettin older but she'll still go get a few

[attachment=3:2zagto3t]DSC_0035.JPG[/attachment:2zagto3t]
[attachment=2:2zagto3t]DSC_0043.JPG[/attachment:2zagto3t]
[attachment=1:2zagto3t]DSC_0046.JPG[/attachment:2zagto3t]
[attachment=0:2zagto3t]DSC_0057.JPG[/attachment:2zagto3t]


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I wish I had a good camera. These were all taken with my cell phone:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

If it's any consolation, Jeff, those are the best cell phone photos I've seen to date. They beat the heck out of underexposed, blurry pictures of dead, waterlogged ducks on a tailgate. However, you can't beat a decent camera. It's amazing what you can get for a couple of hundred bucks these days. Go here to read reviews:

http://www.dpreview.com/camerareviews/? ... order=date

This one gets a great review, and is ~$220:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canonsd ... page10.asp

On a side note, I may be selling my Canon S90 in the near future.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i sure wasnt happy with the latest pics from my d80. dont know whats going on, but they were all fuzzy...

also a better lens then the kit lens would be nice. need to stop spending my $$ on hunting stuff!


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Darin, test your D80 with your best lens. It's probably not the body, but make sure your sensor is clean. If you get bad images with a good lens, it may need a CLA from Nikon.

Also, Nikon makes a 50MM f/1.8 that is very sharp, fast, and cheap:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/2 ... _50mm.html

Everybody should have one in their bag.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

wow! thats a cheap lens! ill have to pick that one up. i would like to get a new body, but the list of other things has grown very long. i should look into cleaning the sensor, been awhile since i did that last. if that doesnt fix it then its on to the professionals.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Darin, here's a site you might enjoy. They do detailed lens tests, and they're very helpful:

http://www.photozone.de/reviews

Nikon updated that particular lens with an AF-S version, but I don't think it's worth the extra money. The original is sharper, has less distortion, less vignetting and weighs less than the newer version. It's as good as it gets at medium apertures.

If your sensor is dirty, it should be very obvious and won't cause overall blurring. Don't ask me how I know this, but never, ever try to blow off your sensor with compressed air.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry.... not trying to hijack the thread but I am an EXTREME novice when it comes to cameras.
Not to long ago I spent like $350 and purchased a Canon digital point and shoot. it is a good camera and takes fine pictures, but it has such a long pause fron pushing button to when picture is taken, it is driving me crazy. Do you guys have any suggestions ?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Drake first exposure to a bumper









Darke's first ever ice hunt!








they sure grow up fast don't they!

Mojo and Drake during a Wyoming early goose hunt









Aftermath of an afternoon OB hunt









my favorite pic of Mojo


----------



## flyboy (Oct 17, 2011)

My best hunting buddy


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Two of my three favorite ladies (just missing my 5 year old daughter):

[attachment=0:mgx62oac]IMG_0217.JPG[/attachment:mgx62oac]


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I ain't gonna let all you "mud-grouse" guys have all the fun here:

Grouse(the dog's) first pheasant last year: 









First grouse of this season(2011) and her first full point-to-retrieve on a wild bird: 









Wise words given to me by the guy I got her from: "Train her to be obedient, but learn to follow the dog. Sit back, enjoy, and let her find the birds":









Proud papa: 









Season 2012 has her pointing under my Cooper's hawk if all goes as planned, It has just been too much work taking out a first year dog and first year raptor at the same time:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

blackbear said:


> Season 2012 has her pointing under my Cooper's hawk if all goes as planned, It has just been too much work taking out a first year dog and first year raptor at the same time:


That is a sweet pic!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very cool Blackbear love the pics and the BRIT got 13 of em.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

another day at the office...








It is hard work finding a rooster. Sometimes a guy needs a nap before he goes out looking for another...


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't let all you bird dog guys have all the fun!!! Here's a few pics of my dog "Gettin' it done".

This is Whiskey and Tucker with a big Wyoming coyote. 









Whiskey with her first ever, full recovery. Coyote was shot off the road and then we let the dogs "hunt em' up"









This is Jasper (aka Potlicker) with last weekend's fun! He didn't interact with the coyote but he was a great decoy. Coyote was focused on him so much I was able to get a easy shot. 









This is just a little bit of what I use my dogs for!!!


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

here is a few of my girl Emery










































man I love my dog.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

She is still a little too young to head out with me but here is my girl Avery posing with last night's haul. I can't wait for next season to get her out.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Bringing in a wild one...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Keeping an eye to the skies...


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

Mojo, it is nice to see another Sooner fan around here.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a few pics. Wish i had the reaction to take pic.s of many more and better moments, of my best friends. I guess I should be honest and say this is 3 different dogs but all the same in most respects, good hunters and best friends, I love Goldens. 

[attachment=2:7lg5x16s]dusk.jpg[/attachment:7lg5x16s]

[attachment=1:7lg5x16s]L combo1.jpg[/attachment:7lg5x16s]

[attachment=0:7lg5x16s]Bud2.jpg[/attachment:7lg5x16s]


----------

